# Early Beck Bows?



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

My brother has a bow which he had made by a fellow named Beck back in early 60's. At that time Beck was working out of Indiana. Anyone familiar with his work? Any links to Black Widow bows?


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

One way to find out is to contact him through Black Widow.. Randy


----------

